# 1991 Nissan 300ZX Spyder Hardtop Convertible Surfaces On Ebay



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

A full four years before the Mitsubishi 3000GT Spyder debuted, another Japanese sports car with a folding hardtop made its debut. You may not have heard of the Nissan 300ZX Spyder, partly because they only ever made one example.

While the 300ZX came in either hardtop, t-top and convertible variants, the folding hardtop was a novel idea that never made it past concept form. The aforementioned 3000GT paid the price for its innovation, selling less than 2000 units over two years, leading us to believe Nissan's decision to not produce the 300ZX Spyder was a wise one.

But the similarities don't end there. The 300ZX Spyder costs $62,000 and the roof conversion was done by noted coachbuilder ASC – just like the 3000GT Spyder did in 1995. At least the Nissan will hold its re-sale value.

More: *1991 Nissan 300ZX Spyder Hardtop Convertible Surfaces On Ebay* on AutoGuide.com


----------

